

Edward Snowden Backlash In Full Force - iampliny
http://www.businessinsider.com/edward-snowden-backlash-nsa-spying-china-2013-6

======
grecy
" Not a lot of people were surprised at the basic fact that U.S. agents were
spying on Russia.

That's what countries do.

"

Is that to imply it's OK because other countries are doing it?

That sounds a heck of a lot like Lance Armstrong's defense of "everyone else
was doing it..."

~~~
Demiurge
I think it implies that that is what countries must do to exist. Do you
disagree with the assertion that intelligence gathering on other nation is key
to self-preservation in geopolitics? Are you really implying that US, or any
country, should just take what the other country is telling them, at face
value?

Yeah, I agree that NSA should not be spying on US citizens. But Snowden did,
very unfortunately, lose some credibility with anyone who isn't a naive
pacifist, by saying NSA/CIA should not be spying on other countries.

